# Graphic design help needed quickly!!



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone out there help me puhleese???? I have been using transfers that i have purchased and have not designed my own. I have now purchased Corel Draw and am learning the program. I have a group of kids that are in a program and they need shirts. They have come up with their own ideas. I don't know how to create it and it is a 3 color design which makes it expensive! Can you guys hear me screaming from here? I don't want to disappoint these kids. ANY help you can give me would be SO appreciated!


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

If your a complete novice to graphic design programs, you maybe better outsourcing the art till you can get the hang of your design program. There is no "quick" tutorial someone can give your, or magical button you push to make the design software spit out the artwork.

Trial and Error is the best way, and it sounds like you started along that road, but it takes time to learn.

Printmark


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

oldsewandsew said:


> Can anyone out there help me puhleese???? I have been using transfers that i have purchased and have not designed my own. I have now purchased Corel Draw and am learning the program. I have a group of kids that are in a program and they need shirts. They have come up with their own ideas. I don't know how to create it and it is a 3 color design which makes it expensive! Can you guys hear me screaming from here? I don't want to disappoint these kids. ANY help you can give me would be SO appreciated!


 


So, are you trying to figure out how to recreate their design in CorelDraw, or how to do the color seps in CorelDraw? 
Are you printing this yourself or trying to do the design to have transfers made or?

more info, please


----------



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I was going to try to do the design myself and send it out to print the transfers. I do not have the capability to print transfers at the moment. I don't understand how everyone does designs so cheaply. If I knew of a graphic person that could do the design for me, I would gladly outsource it!


----------



## slidellcustomts (May 13, 2010)

Do you have a hand drawing or an idea that they want it to look like?


----------



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

I do know what I need for it to look like! I have the "picture" in my head and could describe it, but just can't get the computer to listen! HELP!


----------



## slidellcustomts (May 13, 2010)

Let me know what your wanting and I will see what I can do.


----------



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I do that through this thread or do I need to e-mail you directly?


----------



## slidellcustomts (May 13, 2010)

Not sure but my email is [email protected].


----------



## InkMachine (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,

I sent you an email! =)

Best,
Jason


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Most of the people who have replied to your post can help you I am sure. You might also want to take a short trip by my website at www.art4tees.com and see some of my past screenprint art I have done for folks like you. I work full time as a freelance graphic designer mostly for the t-shirt industry. I work very reasonable, some say cheap, and try to accomplish what you are looking for. You owe it yourself to give me a try.
David LaCrosse
dlac


----------



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! I've bookmarked your site and will definitely contact you when I need help. I think Stacey is going to help me on this project. You guys are the best!!


----------

